# Ivf - ovulated before egg collection. Any experience or advice welcome.



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

I went for ec last week only to discover I had ovulated already. They quickly did iui in the hope of catching the egg on its travels. Don't hold up much hope as I wasn't scanned for 3 days before ec so could have happened at anytime. 

Was on a short protocol. Maximum Menopur and Cetrotide. 

Any success stories after ovulation?


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there 

Sorry I can't help you but I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. Were you given something to stop the ovulation from happening until you'd had your trigger? 

Good luck. X


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank u for your reply. I was taking Cetrotide before the trigger. Hope to get some more answers tomorrow. 

Congrats on your BFP . . Keeping everything crossed for u. 

One more week left on the 2WW but really not expecting any good news now.


----------



## CharlieClarke (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Debs

I'm just about to start my second round of ivf and I'm on the same drugs as you took. I asked the exact same question today about ovulating early and they said this is very rare!
On my first round I got symptoms of ovulation at my second scan and they checked my blood, i was right and they pulled me in early.

I thought the Centrotide was meant to stop this happenning? 

I hope you get some answers but most importantly I hope the iui works


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Debs,

I do hope the IUI works.

I was on a short protocol with Cetrotide for IVF as well. In case you do need to do a round of IVF (I hope you won't), you must ask your clinic if they can scan you and check your LH levels every other day. I even had daily scans + bloods towards the end of the cycle. What dose of Cetrotide were you on?

xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Never heard of this before , only thing I can think is did they tell you to trigger too early or use too high a trigger? Hope you get some answers anyway and good luck with the IUI.


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pyra and Maisyz, 

Thank u for your replies. Really useful to know about the LH tests and daily scans. My LH wasn't tested at all in my cycle. Should it have been tested as a matter of course? 

From day 7 I was taking one Cetrotide powder per day. I think that's 0.25 mg.

I was on the maximum dose of Menopur (6 powders per day).

I went for ec on day 14 so also wonder if he left me too long

My trigger shot was Ovidtelle 250 and I took it 36 hours before ec.

Xx


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Debs, I started Cetrotide on Day 6, and my clinic was testing E2 and LH every second day after that. As I understand it, this enables them to check if your LH is sufficiently suppressed (which is what the Cetrotide should do), or if it is surging - you may be at risk of ovulation - so they may decide to trigger you if follicles look mature enough and your E2 is good, or increase your Cetrotide dose. I'm not sure if this is common practice across most clinics - this is just what mine did.

Depending on how large your follicles are, you should also be scanned every 2 days (or every day) towards the middle/end of stims. EC day will differ for everyone based on their response to stimulation. Did you take Cetrotide the day after the trigger (the day before EC) as well?

I feel that you may not have been monitored adequately. I think you should ask your clinic questions around how closely they will monitor you, were you to need another cycle.


----------



## Debs39 (Aug 1, 2012)

Charlie Clarke. . So sorry I missed your post earlier. . Still getting used to the site.

Thank u for your post. . It was really helpful. 
I too had signs of post ovulation - sore boobs. . When I asked the nurse if this was normal she said "no not really" but I never thought I could ovulate so didn't push it. 

Pyra . . I only had 2 scans in my whole cycle. On D7 and D11. I was told he was too busy to see me on D9. You put so much faith in your consultant and as we r IVF newbies we didn't challenge anything.

I didn't take Cetrotide the day before ec as was told to have a free day.

Xx


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

I do feel a little annoyed with your doctor, Debs! We pay so much and place our faith in the specialists. Aren't there nurses and other doctors in his team who can do the bloods and scans?

I took cetrotide on the day before EC as well (although of course - no stims). Don't lose heart - the first cycle is always a bit hit and miss since the doctors don't know how we will respond to meds. Thankfully you did not pay for an IVF cycle. But you must have a follow up conversation and address all your concerns. I do hope IUI works for you, and you may not need IVF after all. Drop me a PM if I can help you with any other information.


----------

